# Panama City Sportfish Classic



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I know a lot of you bluewater guys haven't anything to go after all season so I thought y'all might be interested in this. 

Friends of mine that run Bay Point are putting this on so it should be first-class, like everything else they do.

Panama City Beach Sportfish Classic Fishing Tournament

$1,500 entry fee. $100,000 guaranteed payout. Blue, sword, tuna, dolphin and wahoo. No tag and release. Plus optionals.

They said if nobody brings in a blue the $40,000 from that will roll over into the other divisions.


----------

